# Scary Marys Cottage



## UrbanX (Oct 9, 2015)

Despite how the first photo looks this place is extremely close to a live house, and I was overly paranoid about getting spotted. So I decided we should hit this place first thing in the morning. I’m glad we did as it was stunning seeing the sun rise across the misty fen. A deer even frolicked majestically across the mystical landscape! 

No history I’m afraid, visited with LadyPandora and UE-OMJ, and my first outing with my new camera! 

#1



#2



#3



#4



#5



#6



#7



#8 Scary Mary: 



#9 


#10



#11



#12



#13



#14



#15



#16



Thanks for reading


----------



## HughieD (Oct 9, 2015)

Ha ha...early bird catches the urbex worm. Really stunning set. She looked a formidable lady did Mary. Wonder if she was related to Gazza?


----------



## smiler (Oct 9, 2015)

You're waxing lyrical X, I liked your take on the place, Thanks


----------



## the lex files (Oct 9, 2015)

Cool looking place & photos, liking the dead butterfly shot


----------



## HughieD (Oct 9, 2015)

the lex files said:


> Cool looking place & photos, liking the dead butterfly shot



Oh yeah...missed that first browse around!


----------



## Potter (Oct 9, 2015)

Great work


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 9, 2015)

You've done a great job there  the lighting is hard to work with in there (And your right about the place next door, we were also there very early)


----------



## Rubex (Oct 9, 2015)

Great photos UrbanX! I was also worried about the house opposite spotting me when I visited. Afterall no one likes a bollocking off an angry farmer :laugh:


----------



## Bones out (Oct 9, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Ha ha...early bird catches the urbex worm. Really stunning set. She looked a formidable lady did Mary. Wonder if she was related to Gazza?



I would? 
.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 10, 2015)

Stunning shots. Not bad with that new camera even the shot of the window, third picture which was shot against the light. Your first one is good, all the colours are rich.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 11, 2015)

Very atmospheric shots,Nice one.


----------



## neoncity (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice little house! Great photos


----------



## MikeRace (Nov 23, 2015)

Amazing. A Proper Time Capsule.


----------

